# Anybody Using Parr Bond ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

PARBOND is a weather-resistant, rubber-based sealant for small joints or gaps up to 1/8' between metal, glass, masonry, and wood. It provides moisture resistance and weather protection through temperature variations, flexing and moderate elongation and compression. It sets up by evaporation of solvent to a tough flexible bead. An initial surface film forms in one hour, but final cure will take 24 to 72 hours, depending on the thickness and ambient temperature. Cured film will withstand exposure to weather, temperature extremes of -20°F to 180°F, water, water vapor and air pressure. This sealant is formulated to meet AAMA 803.1-92, Type II Specification for narrow joint seam sealers.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sheet metal seam sealant Dave...wha'cha gonna use it for?
Primary use is RV weatherproofing.

Considering the cost, not much different than a tube of 5200,

I'll continue using 5200...


----------

